# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  11 years of the Guild bookmark

## ChickPea

Well, I might as well kick things off here.

I wanted to make a Guild bookmark to celebrate that the site is 11 years young this month, so this is what I came up with. It was created almost entirely in Inkscape, except for a (very subtle) parchment texture that I made in Gimp then imported into Inkscape.

I quite like how it turned out, except looking at it now, I'm not quite certain about the proportions on my pencil. I think it's either very short or very fat. Maybe I wore it out drawing the map.  :Razz: 

Anyway, I hope this is the first of many bookmarks, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you lot come up with!  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh that's lovely, ChickPea!

Happy Eleventieth Birthday Guild!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

I think the actual date is a couple of weeks yet, so time to stockpile the booze!  :Wink: 

Oh, and thank you!

----------


## Josiah VE

Very simple and charming map CP. Looking forward to seeing some more.

----------


## Diamond

Nice one, CP!

----------


## Chashio

Lovely! 
Wow... already 11, huh? [Shakes head]

----------


## Corilliant

...oh no, I only just realised I never finished my map for the CG10 world D:
How long do I have? EDIT: Found it!

Great bookmark, by the way. Lovely choice of mellow colours.

----------


## ThomasR

That's lovely CP ! A question, would you agree to share a .psd (if you got one) with the guild's info and compass ? I'd like to go with the same font.

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.

So I was goofing about this morning and I made something else. It doesn't have a map on it, but it is Guild/mappy related, so it fits. It's just a quickie that was a lot of fun to make. Fitting the words together was a bit of a jigsaw puzzle, except (fortunately) when a piece didn't quite fit, I had the option of stretching or squashing it slightly, unlike a real jigsaw.  :Smile:  I've always admired those illustrations made out of text and whilst this isn't exactly groundbreaking stuff, it was fun practice. I think these Bookmarks are a great way to explore new aspects of art & design without committing a whole bunch of time.

Anyway, bookmark no. 2. The words are mostly taken from forum folders or other guild-related terms, or just general mappy stuff.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

> That's lovely CP ! A question, would you agree to share a .psd (if you got one) with the guild's info and compass ? I'd like to go with the same font.


Sorry for double post, I forgot to respond to this.

I don't have a PSD of the Guild's logo. I stole the compass from our Facebook page. You can see it here. It's a PNG with a white background. When I removed that, the compass itself had a little transparency. Not sure if that's from the original file, or something Gimp did when it removed the white. As for the font, that's not the same font that you see on the Guild's header image. I'm not actually sure what font Robbie used. The font I used is one I bought. It's not a free font unfortunately, so I obviously can't share it.  :Frown:

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks for the infos CP  :Smile:

----------


## Josiah VE

That's really creative CP! I really like it.

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks, Josiah  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

> Anyway, bookmark no. 2. The words are mostly taken from forum folders or other guild-related terms, or just general mappy stuff.


Ooooh, can I print that out to use?  That's the kind of simple, elegant bookmark that people would see me using and want to look at.

----------


## ChickPea

Of course you can! I'd be thrilled if you used it.  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

That is so cool.  :Smile:  I like that a lot, that second one.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

That second one is great ChickPea! Nice idea!

----------


## J.Edward

Splendid bookmark there CP  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

Very nice...and a cool idea. Wouldn't mind having some of these. I wonder if there's a print-on-demand service that would do them?
M

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks, guys. I'm very happy you like them.

Mearrin, I've no experience with print on demand, beyond sites like Cafepress or Zazzle, so I'm not sure who to suggest. I suspect many people would just use their home printers and some cardboard for bookmarks. 

We talk every so often about putting something together to sell as a fundraiser for the Guild, and bookmarks sound like an easy thing to start with, but between finding a supplier, international shipping, copyright etc etc, it gets complicated very quickly.  :Confused:

----------


## J.Edward

> We talk every so often about putting something together to sell as a fundraiser for the Guild, and bookmarks sound like an easy thing to start with, but between finding a supplier, international shipping, copyright etc etc,* it gets complicated very quickly*.


It does and that is unfortunate.
I just had a bad run with an international printer for some of my posters.
So one can easily end up with unusable stuff with the wrong printer.

It's half tempting to get a big printer and just do some print runs of stuff for the Guild.
But printing is a touchy business - costly and easy to make mistakes.  :Neutral:

----------


## ChickPea

> It's half tempting to get a big printer and just do some print runs of stuff for the Guild.
> But printing is a touchy business - costly and easy to make mistakes.


Yeah, there are a lot of reasons why Guild merchandise never quite  happens. Probably because I work in admin, I think about the business  side of things if we were to do it ourselves. You know, the existential nightmare of processing orders, packaging,  international shipping, what if it doesn't arrive, what about  dissatisfied customers, the tax situation, someone to deal with random  enquiries, upfront costs, etc etc etc...

I know sites like Cafepress take care of  much of that stuff for you, but they're moderately expensive and I  suspect the quality sucks. Yet, so many sites around the web raise funds from selling t-shirts (for example) and I find myself thinking 'Surely we could do that too...'

Mostly, I just want a Guild mug for my coffee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

I really like that second one you did  :Very Happy: 

If you do ever get to doing a money raising print run, I'm not sure about whether the Merelan City bookmarks I've made can be used to make money, since I can't sell them myself.  Its the trees I've used in the original map that are the problem.  I can give the bookmarks away, but I can't sell them.  You could have the others I make, though.  I'd love to raise money for the Guild  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:  Do you really have to pay tax on income raised as charitable funds?  We don't have to do that in the UK - simply because its a charity.  I expect you would have to register the Guild as a 'Not for Profit' organisation (or the US equivalent) to achieve that status however, because the guys doing the work would still need paying, even if we donated our bookmarks free of charge.

----------


## ChickPea

I don't see anything happening anytime soon tbh, and if it ever did, obviously we'd need to ask for permission before we used people's art (ugh, contracts, there's another thing...) 

Really, I wouldn't think too much about it for now.

----------

